# gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits



## PCGH_Willi (26. September 2016)

*gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*

moin moin

ich hab grad ne gtx 570 power edtition da die karte macht unter luft (noch) 935mhz core und 2375mhz speicher bei 1.138v (relativ schlecht) problem ist jetzt da ich in msi afterburner die spannung nicht höher setzen kann und fermi bios editor das bios als unsupported device anzeigt (sowohl die von gpu-z extrahierte als auch die aus dem netz geladene bios version ) kann ich die spannung nicht ändern. da ich nicht wirklich gut löten kann (sieht dann aus wie n schlachtfeld und dauert ewig... XD ) 

gibts für die karte ne afterburner extreme version? (soweit ich weis glaube nur für hawk und lightning karten) gibts irgend n anderes tool  fürs bios edit? (nibitor funktioniert nicht ) wenns da gar keine alternative mehr gibt, ginge zur not auch ein hardmod ... müsste mir aber erst potis und lötzinn besorgen hab ich nach dem umzug irgenwie verlegt 

MfG: Willi


----------



## KonterSchock (26. September 2016)

*AW: gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*

Willi, mach dir mal Kopf drum, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist eine RX470 zu kaufen, deine 570gtx hat sich mittlerweile mehr aus ausbezahlt findest du nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. September 2016)

*AW: gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*

wieso ausbezahlt? bin doch hier im hwbot teamforum  geht nur darum mehr takt aus der karte raus zu holen nutze sie ja nicht wirklich nur fürs oc genauso wie fast alle anderen grafikkarten die ich hier rum liegen hab  ist je nicht meine main karte (im momment ne r9 290 vapor x )


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. September 2016)

*AW: gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Willi, mach dir mal Kopf drum, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist eine RX470 zu kaufen, deine 570gtx hat sich mittlerweile mehr aus ausbezahlt findest du nicht?



Mh, seltsame Antwort im HWBot Unterforum, es geht doch ums Übertakten... nicht darum ob es sinnvoll wäre die auszutauschen, vorallem wenn schon an Hardmod's gedacht wird. 


Was anderes als NiBiTor würde mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen, aber die Spannung lässt sich mit dem Tool eigentlich über 1,2V anheben, soweit ich das noch im Kopf hab.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (26. September 2016)

*AW: gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*

ich kann bei msi afterburner auch mit erweiterten spannungseinstellungen nur auf maximal +150mv gehen... gibts ne bestimmt version die n höheres limit dafür hat eventuell? hab bis jetz auch nix weiter gefunden aber da es ja eigentlich ne power edition ist sollte da mehr gehen 

villeicht liegts auch daran dass die standart spannung unter last bei ca 0.988v liegt wa ziemlich gut is (wodurch warscheinlich auch der recht gute asic von 79,9 zustande kommt) trotzdem sollte es ne möglichkeit geben die spannung darüber hinaus anzuheben.


----------



## DasRegal (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*

Hey, du musst das Bios editieren und kannst dann bis 1,212V freischalten. Daran denken, dass die Fermis bei 1,212V echt ne menge Strom ziehen. Ich habe mit zwei GTX570 auf 1,2V fast 1100W aus der Dose gezogen. (Gesammtes System)) Also vorsicht sonst raucht dir das Mosfet ab.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: gtx 570 power edition modbios / afterburner mit höheren spannungslimits*

die PE haben ne gute spannungsversorgung  is mittlerweile schon freigeschaltet weiter komm ich dann warscheinlich nur mit hardmod


----------

